# Winterizing Ona The Road



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

now that I have the furnace working, i'm trying to get the best way to winterize the trailer when i come back north from Fl. probably in early march. I bought a winterizing kit from the dealer, but in the 26rks, the pump is in a real tight spot, and the kit just won't work without relocating the pump and other fittings. I suppose I could put 4 or 5 gallons in the fresh water tank and pump it through that way. I would appreciate any other ideas. As I will probably have to do this on my way up, depending on the weather.

Pete


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I don't know where the pump is on your model but on the 27rsds the pump is in a small box next to the bed. I drilled a hole into the space under the bed to pass the antifreeze hose threw the hole and into the bottle, works great.

John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I pulled the mounting screws for my pump to move it a few inches and there was enough slack in the hoses to do that with no problems.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I wouldn't put antifreeze in the holding tank. With the kit, I only need to use a little over a gallon for my 28RSS and that includes the traps. Not only would it be a waste of antifreeze, but it would also take forever to get it out of the holding tank. (Trust me when I say - "You don't want to have that in your drinking/cooking water")

Paul


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ditto to the above, plus...

I relocated my pump slightly also to make the winterizing kit more easily accesible. It really is not a major process.

I would also refrain from putting it in the fresh tank...it takes a lot of flushing and freshening with baking soda to get that taste out again.....not to mention it may take a few gallons to get the pump to pull enough through the system.

Steve


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

All of the above is very wise advice. I second it









Dallas


----------

